# Am Oolderplas (andere Maasseen) noch Fisch in dieser Jahreszeit?



## theundertaker (14. November 2007)

Hallo Leutz...

ist denn jemand von euch momentan noch am Oolderplas angeln oder an einem anderen Maassee? Ich habe die letzten Wochen versucht, am Oolderplas wenigstens einen Biss auf meiner Spinnangel zu bekommen, aber es hat sich nix getan....

Hat denn jemand ne Idee, wo man es in Holland um Roermond noch auf Hecht oder Zander probieren kann? Ich habe mein Angelzeug jetzt schon mal in den Keller geschafft, da ich keinen Erfolg mehr habe.....aber vielleicht weiß jemand, wo man sein Angelglück auf jeden Fall nochmal versuchen sollte? Ich denke mal, es ist jetzt zu kalt um an dem See noch etwas zu erhaschen...

Wo gibt es denn die besten Stellen auf Hecht und Zander? Und vor allem welchen Kunstköder sollte ich auf Hecht verwenden?? Ich habe es mit GuFi, Twister, Wobbler, Spinner, Blinker probiert, aber keinen Biss gehabt? Ich habe keine Ahnung, was ich noch versuchen soll? Mit was angelt ihr denn am Oolderplas auf Hecht vom Ufer aus...?

Gruß Thomas |kopfkrat


----------



## krauthi (14. November 2007)

*AW: Am Oolderplas (andere Maasseen) noch Fisch in dieser Jahreszeit?*

die ganze fragerei  zum Oolderplaas   entwickelt sich langsam zu einer  one Man Show  |uhoh:

da nützt es auch nichts  das du jede woche einen neuen tread  öffnest  und immer wieder mit dem selben fragen hier ankommst #q

es wird dir  hier niemand   stellen  nennen   die   man selbst  durch mühsame  ablaufererei  gefunden hat 

selbst die  maasplassen  sind eben kein forellenpuff wo man hinfährt   und dan auch  fängt 

also anstatt immer wieder  zu löchern   fahr lieber  ans wasser 
probier neue stellen aus  und schaue  was die anderen machen


----------



## theundertaker (14. November 2007)

*AW: Am Oolderplas (andere Maasseen) noch Fisch in dieser Jahreszeit?*

Hab ich behauptet, dass ich dort einen "Forellepuff" suche?? Nee, also....

Außerdem muss ich ja nicht genau die Stellen wissen, es wäre auch n Tipp, wenn mir einer sagt, an welchem Maassee man gut fangen kann....

Wenn es dich stört, dass ich nach meinen Interessen Fragen stelle, dann lies was anderes und nicht meine Themen, basta...

Man man man, blöde Antworten mit 37 Jahren geben, das kannste wa....

Tschau


----------



## krauthi (14. November 2007)

*AW: Am Oolderplas (andere Maasseen) noch Fisch in dieser Jahreszeit?*



theundertaker schrieb:


> Wenn es dich stört, dass ich nach meinen Interessen Fragen stelle, dann lies was anderes und nicht meine Themen, basta...


 
das ist jetzt dein dritter tread   mit fragen zum oolderplaas
wann kapierst du endlich  das  kaum einer dort hin geht ????#q
die ganze ecke  um roermond   ist sowas  von überfischt   da  ist es schon schwierig genug    dort seinen fisch überhaupt noch zu fangen 

also  noch mal  für schnelldenker

du bekommst keine info´s zum oolderplaas  weil keiner dort angelt   !  

mit etwas verstand hättest du das aber auch schon  selber feststellen müssen  anstatt  hier jede woche  was neues  auf zu machen


----------



## mauser (14. November 2007)

*AW: Am Oolderplas (andere Maasseen) noch Fisch in dieser Jahreszeit?*

|good:

Er hat schon nicht ganz unrecht, wenn niemand dort angelt, bzw nichts oder nicht viel beißt, was soll man dort.#c
Zwei ganz kleine Hinweise von mir:
1. Geh auf Google Maps gibt Oolderplas ein und schau was so in der Umgebung liegt, schnapp dir eine leichte Spinnrute und was zu Futtern und geh mal was an anderen Orten Spazieren, wenn du irgendwo Fische siehst, mach ein paar Probewürfe und probier verschiedene Köderaus.
2. Sobald du irgendwo Kleinfischschwärme oder Brutfische siehst, angel dort, weil wo Kleinfisch ist, findest du auch die Räuber.
3. und letzter Hinweis: überall wo Hafeneinfahrten sind, vom Kanal zum See oder von der Maas zum See, muss man ein paar Würfe machen, weil die Fische dort langziehen, wenn sie auf Futttersuche sind.
Und immer probieren probieren probieren!!!!!:q
Viele Grüsse Mauser


----------



## the doctor (14. November 2007)

*AW: Am Oolderplas (andere Maasseen) noch Fisch in dieser Jahreszeit?*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1827137&postcount=60

Noch ein Tip:
schnapp dir ein gutes Buch und sammel wertvolle Informationen.
Z.B: Auf Hecht oder Angeln mit Kunstköder von B. Rozemeijer

Es ist zu mühsam hier ein Buch draus zu schreiben.


Wichtig ist es erstmal den Lebensraum, die Eigenschaften der Fische zu erforschen um gut zu fangen!
Einfach ans Wasser setzen und meinen da beißt schon wa, ist gerade zu dieser Jahreszeit gleich ne Nullnummer


----------



## theundertaker (15. November 2007)

*AW: Am Oolderplas (andere Maasseen) noch Fisch in dieser Jahreszeit?*

Erstmal danke für die >>sinnvollen<< Beiträge (ausgeschlossen krauthi)!

Ich weiß schon, dass es nicht ganz ohne ist, einen Fisch in dieser Jahreszeit zu fangen...Ich bin auch an 2 verschiedenen Angelplätzen am Oolderplas gewesen und hab dort verschiedene Stellen ausprobiert. Aber leider Fehlanzeigen......vielleicht liegt es auch nur daran, dass ich zum Thema spinnen noch zu wenig weiß, obwohl ich schon viele Sachen probiert habe und auch stundenlang im Netz über Fischen lese...

Vielleicht versuche ich wirklich mal einen anderen Maassee oder eine Mündung von Maas in die Seen....muss halt nur aufpassen, wo man auch angeln darf, will nicht unbedingt Ärger bekommen....muss ja nicht sein...

Auf jeden Fall danke...vielleicht melden sich ja noch mehr Leute mit interessanten Beiträgen und nicht so n Schrott wie von "krauthi".

Bis denn und petri heil

Gruß Thomas


----------



## krauthi (15. November 2007)

*AW: Am Oolderplas (andere Maasseen) noch Fisch in dieser Jahreszeit?*



theundertaker schrieb:


> Erstmal danke für die >>sinnvollen<< Beiträge (ausgeschlossen krauthi)!
> 
> Auf jeden Fall danke...vielleicht melden sich ja noch mehr Leute mit interessanten Beiträgen und nicht so n Schrott wie von "krauthi".


 
mit Kritik umgehen muss du wohl auch noch lernen 

wenn du doch angeblich schon so viele stunden im www rumgesucht und gelesen hast  dürftest du doch bestimmt festgestellt haben   das  es um diese jahreszeit  vom ufer aus keinen sinn macht wenn man nicht an die tiefen löcher rann kommt !(oder hast du nur bildchen geschaut ? )|supergri


----------



## theundertaker (15. November 2007)

*AW: Am Oolderplas (andere Maasseen) noch Fisch in dieser Jahreszeit?*

nee, ich habe nicht nur bildchen geschaut?!

Ich habe genug Beiträge und Texte gefunden, wo stand, dass es vom Ufer aus auch noch Sinn macht, wenn man die "guten" Stellen kennt! Und nicht nur an tiefen Stellen.

Und mit Kritik kann ich gut umgehen, aber sowas muss ich mir wohl nicht antun oder??
Wenn du also keine Tipps für mich hast, dann poste nicht so n Driss, danke...

Und jetzt genug dazu...

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Sebÿ (16. November 2007)

*AW: Am Oolderplas (andere Maasseen) noch Fisch in dieser Jahreszeit?*

So jetzt nehmt mal die Messer zwischen den Zähnen wieder raus und vertragt euch wieder. 
Dieses Gezanke ist echt nicht notwendig!
Mal schön tief durch die Hose atmen und dann geht das wieder!

Zum Thema:
Es wird vom Ufer aus nicht unbeding leichter wenn man nicht unbedingt 
Gewässerkentniss hat aber da geht bestimmt was. 
Wenn die Strecke so überfischt ist, kennen die Fische die 
meisten Köder schon mit Namen. Vielleicht mal was 
ungewöhnliches ausprobieren.

Wenn man das so liest muss ich sagen habt ihr beide recht.
Du Unterthaker hast recht das es Sinn macht wenn man die 
Stellen kennt. Die wirst du aber nur durch Suchen finden und 
nicht, wo Krauthi recht hat, durch Fragen!


Bis denn dann 
Sebastian


----------



## theundertaker (16. November 2007)

*AW: Am Oolderplas (andere Maasseen) noch Fisch in dieser Jahreszeit?*

Seby, das nenn ich doch mal Beitrag ;-)

Ja, dieses schei* Gezanke ist echt hohl.....deshalb hab ich ja geschrieben, es reicht jetzt dazu....was auch jetzt mein letztes Wort war ^^

Ich werd dann wohl suchen müssen, wo die "guten" Stellen sind oder es halt nächstes Jahr wieder versuchen...

Sind die Bedingungen im Sommer denn auch so, dass es sich lohnt mit der Spinne auf Hecht zu angeln...? Also das ist jetzt ne allgemeine Frage, weiß dass es von Gewässer zu Gewässer leichte Unterschiede gibt, aber so generell....

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Ben_koeln (16. November 2007)

*AW: Am Oolderplas (andere Maasseen) noch Fisch in dieser Jahreszeit?*

Grds. kannst du immer deine Fische fangen! 

Sicher gibt es Zeiten die Besser sind (Herbst/Frühjahr) aber wenn du das Gewässer kennst und weißt wie du es anstellen mußt dann stehen deine Chancen immer ganz gut.  Wenn du aufgrund von Zeit und Erfahrung noch nicht so viele Kenntnisse hast, muß du diese Erarbeiten. Auch wenn du hier Tipps bekommst, die Erfahrung mußt du selber machen. 

Daher denke ich das es am einfachsten ist mal den Rucksack packen, die Spinne in die Hand nehmen und ein bissel spazieren gehen. (wie mauser schon schrieb) Am besten nimmst du auch einfach nur ein paar Blinker und Spinner in verschiedenen Größen mit. Auch wenn viele mit Gufi und teuren Wobblern angeln, Blech fängt auch gut und man kann bei der Führung kaum Fehler machen. Wie gesagt, Tipps nach dem Motte, gehe am Parkplatz zehn Schritte nach rechts, wirf 15m raus und du hast deinen Hecht gibt es nicht! Erfahrung muß man sich erarbeiten und wenn du mal genau hier im Board liest, ist es ganz normal auch mal länger nichts zu fangen! 

PS, kannst dir doch auch mal ein Boot mieten (Führerschein??) und nen Tag mit dem Echo nach schönen Stellen suchen!

Viel Erfolg wünsch ich dir.

Gruß

ben


----------



## Ben_koeln (16. November 2007)

*AW: Am Oolderplas (andere Maasseen) noch Fisch in dieser Jahreszeit?*

Ach ja, noch ein paar klein allg. Tips 

- Nicht immer da wo die angler stehen ist auch der Fisch! Mal ein paar 100 Meter weit weg vom Parkplatz stößt man oft auf unberührte Natur.

- Schau mal wo die Leute auf Friedfisch angeln! Dort ist meist angefüttert = Futterfisch = .....

- Leider hinterlassen Angler oft Müll, trotzdem kannst du so auch Stellen lokalisieren, an denen auf Friedfisch geangelt wurde. (leere Maden- und Maisdosen). 

- Zähl einfach mal wie lange es dauert bis dein Köder auf Grund aufschlägt! So kannst du auch leicht die ca. tiefe ermitteln. 

- Wenn du dich nicht auskennst, mach einfach mal Strecke am Wasser. Suche den Fisch und verharre nicht zu lange an einer Stelle. Lieber später nochmal probieren. 

- Sprich mal mit anderen Anglern. Versuch dann nicht diese auszufragen sonder einfach einen kleinen Plausch halten. Hin und wieder erfährt man nützliches aber auch Müll! 

- Führ einfach ein Fangbuch mit Wetterdaten, Stelle, Köder Uhrzeit usw... 

Wenn du das alles berücksichtigst, konsequent angeln gehst wirst du irgendwann deine Fische fangen und deine Hotspots kennen.

Gruß

ben


----------

